# I need my DFC peeps



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Bailey is 2 weeks post surgery on her eye and her last check up was a week ago and picture perfect. I was given the go-ahead to take the cone off in a week but to keep up the eye drops indefinitely. I called this morning to be certain that they meant today and not tomorrow for the cone. The vet tech said yes, her eye will be healed from the surgery, take that cone off and give her a reprieve from that torture. I was elated! 
She went on to say I should maybe put it back on her if I was going to be gone from home for any extended length of time today but only if it made me feel more comfortable. SO, the cone came off and she was a perfect little patient all day. We went for a walk because the weather was fantastic and she was in heaven. 
At about 5:30 I took everyone in the back and fed them, then opened the door for them to go out to potty. Bailey went out and did her thing, walked back inside and her eye was filled with blood. In literally a matter of one minute it went from being great to solid red. I called the vet in a total panic and although he is concerned but not overly concerned and said to just bring her in tomorrow morning. He said these things happen sometimes and just to keep doing what I'm doing. Honestly, I'm not a particularly hysterical or emotional person but this is scaring the crap out of me. I went and got my husband, showed it to him and just burst into tears. I'm so scared I'll get bad news tomorrow after it's done so well up until this point. 
I just don't want her to go blind. I love this little dog so much and want her to be okay. Please, if you're a praying person, pray for her. If not please send her some healing vibes. I'm a complete wreck right now...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Take a deep breath. She will be ok...

Is she bleeding from the eye? Or is the white of her eye bloodshot?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Donna I'm so sorry. How scary for you. Of course I will pray AND send healing vibes for you and Bailey.

I know you have to be thinking the worst, and I bet seeing the blood was horrifying, but you have to hold onto the fact the vet didn't ask you to bring her in immediately. Maybe this is something that might happen but isnt an awful thing. 

Regardless, i am sending all kinds of good thoughts your way that it is a minor glitch on her way to good eyesight.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Take a deep breath. She will be ok...
> 
> Is she bleeding from the eye? Or is the white of her eye bloodshot?


It's inside her eye. Not the white. The vet didn't really say exactly what he thought it was from but asked what eyedrops she had and said she has all the right things to keep it under control. My husband is usually the one that can't handle things but he's being a rock for me right now. I guess it's just that everything has gone so well until just now and it looks awful.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here's a picture from earlier today and one just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope everything will be okay with Bailey's eye and that it is nothing serious. Sending healing vibes her way... keep us updated tomorrow! Good luck :hug:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Lots of healing thoughts to you and Bailey-- just remember that sometimes things appear more dire than they actually are.

Please let us updated after the visit tomorrow.

DM is right-- deep breaths!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope everything is okay with your baby! Sending prayers and vibes...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

sending you good thoughts


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

prayers and paws. is it possible she broke a capillary? which can heal itself.?

are you going to see the doc tomorrow?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Donna, you can only do the best you can, and you did just that. Don't beat yourself up, you of all people don't deserve that - things will turn out ok, dogs are resilient little buggers. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope everything goes great. (hugs).


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> prayers and paws. is it possible she broke a capillary? which can heal itself.?
> 
> are you going to see the doc tomorrow?


We're going in the morning. I suppose that could be what it is. I just put more drops in it and the blood looks like it's pooled more in the bottom of her eye now. It literally looked like it was glowing red earlier. I just hope there's no damage and that it will resolve itself. I'll definitely post after we get back tomorrow with the vet's opinion
Thanks everybody for the support. You guys are the best. :hug:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember when my hubby popped a blood vessel in his eye. It was freaky looking. I hope you sleep good, the visit is early, and all turns out well.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sending healing vibes Bailey's way... I hope everything turns out alright. Keep us updated!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sending Bully Mojo your way. I will say a prayer for BOTH you and Bailey.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor baby Bailey....sending her positive and healing thoughts! Definitely let us know how it goes...I've never seen anything like that.  :angel:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna I will be praying for you and Bailey.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and healing vibes your way, and Dodger & Daisy send lots of slobbery smooches to Bailey.

Let us know what the vet says in the morning.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and Bailey, Donna, let us know how it all goes!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Will be thinking about you and Bailey tomorrow as you go to the vet, I'm sure it's nothing but will be saying prayers!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You better post asap! Hoping the best for your baby. Sorry you are going through this. Your dog is lucky to have you. Remember that. And vice versa


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope everything goes well today. We are sending positive vibes, and hoping that it's just something minor. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope you get good news today. I will keep you and Bailey in my thoughts.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Okay we went to the vet just a little while ago and first of all she scratched the outside of her eye in the first day she was allowed out of the cone so they changed a couple of the drops she's on to get that healed up. Then they basically said she obviously had a bleed inside her eye that's made it fill with blood. So before they can see what the cause of it is, the blood will have to go away on it's own. They set me up for another visit Mon and said it should be gone enough to see what's going on in there by then. It may have been from her bumping into something when she scratched it that gave it just enough of a jolt to cause the bleeding. They couldn't really tell me anything certain as to whether this was going to cause a problem with her vision down the road or anything. It's just a wait and see kinda thing at this point. Which of course is going to drive me crazy. I said that I assumed she'd need to go back into the cone and they said not really. To just not let her paw at it if I saw her starting to. I put it back on her anyway and figure I'll just take it off when we go walking. I just don't need anything else to happen to it. SO, I guess I'm basically waiting to find out.....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry~~~~~~~~ late to the thread! Healing thoughts for the poor sweetie, Bailey! Praying all goes well for Monday. Poor baby! Give her a gentle hug for me. I hate the waiting game. Really hope all goes well.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe the cone isn't necessary, but it sure isn't gonna hurt for her to have it on, and should prevent any more bumps. Eye stuff freaks me out, so sending lotsa healing vibes your way.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Okay we went to the vet just a little while ago and first of all she scratched the outside of her eye in the first day she was allowed out of the cone so they changed a couple of the drops she's on to get that healed up. Then they basically said she obviously had a bleed inside her eye that's made it fill with blood. So before they can see what the cause of it is, the blood will have to go away on it's own. They set me up for another visit Mon and said it should be gone enough to see what's going on in there by then. It may have been from her bumping into something when she scratched it that gave it just enough of a jolt to cause the bleeding. They couldn't really tell me anything certain as to whether this was going to cause a problem with her vision down the road or anything. It's just a wait and see kinda thing at this point. Which of course is going to drive me crazy. I said that I assumed she'd need to go back into the cone and they said not really. To just not let her paw at it if I saw her starting to. I put it back on her anyway and figure I'll just take it off when we go walking. I just don't need anything else to happen to it. SO, I guess I'm basically waiting to find out.....


it sounded like a little bleed....but from what my dog's eye doctor told me, it's something that can occur and does.....it was something we were to look for and he didn't even have cornea surgery or actual 'in his eye' surgery.

i know, with humans, it can happen and not so infrequently does....this is not necessarily a terrible thing that's occurred, tho, i too would be crazy until i got a definitive answer....

until then, i agree with you about the cone. it is so easy for them to scratch or fall or do what dogs do best...give us anxiety attacks


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep the drops going and keep her from messing with it and wait and see. That's the best you can do. I used to work for a veterinary ophthalmologist, have been to many vet ophthalmologist with my Lhasa's, and have had much ophthalmology work done on myself. Time is what is needed and I know it's hard to be patient. I am on lifetime drops myself after being on 4 times a day drops for 6 months. It takes a very long time for eyes to heal because they don't have the blood supply that the rest of the body does. 

Keep us informed and keep up the drops. She should do okay as long as she has you for a momma!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to hear the vet didn't seem overly concerned. I think maybe while she is with the fam and you can keep an eye on her, she could get a reprieve from the cone; but when you can't watch her, I would have her in the cone no question. We did that when Bonzi had his surgery. It makes them more comfortable while they are awake; but it allows you to sleep knowing they are protected from harm or their own devices!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Okay we went to the vet just a little while ago and first of all she scratched the outside of her eye in the first day she was allowed out of the cone so they changed a couple of the drops she's on to get that healed up. Then they basically said she obviously had a bleed inside her eye that's made it fill with blood. So before they can see what the cause of it is, the blood will have to go away on it's own. They set me up for another visit Mon and said it should be gone enough to see what's going on in there by then. It may have been from her bumping into something when she scratched it that gave it just enough of a jolt to cause the bleeding. They couldn't really tell me anything certain as to whether this was going to cause a problem with her vision down the road or anything. It's just a wait and see kinda thing at this point. Which of course is going to drive me crazy. I said that I assumed she'd need to go back into the cone and they said not really. To just not let her paw at it if I saw her starting to. I put it back on her anyway and figure I'll just take it off when we go walking. I just don't need anything else to happen to it. SO, I guess I'm basically waiting to find out.....


Well, poo. What a bummer. At least it wasn't bad news, and we can keep sending those good thoughts so it all turns out well. But I know you will be a nervous wreck. Maybe now is a good time to take up drinking in earnest for a few days.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, poo. What a bummer. At least it wasn't bad news, and we can keep sending those good thoughts so it all turns out well. But I know you will be a nervous wreck. Maybe now is a good time to take up drinking in earnest for a few days.


After the initial shock of seeing it last night the next thing out of my husbands mouth was we need to start drinking right now! Apparently great minds do think alike. 
She at least doesn't seem like it's bothering her a lot. She paws at the cone every now and then but I guess I would too if I had a big scratch on my eye as well as blood inside of it. 
Here's a picture I took of it out in the daylight so you can really get the full impact of why this freaked me out so much. I'm thinking maybe I can get her a role in a vampire movie....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my Lord. Yes, I do see how you would be totally freaked. That is wild. It looks like it's all in the pupil too.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh my Lord. Yes, I do see how you would be totally freaked. That is wild. It looks like it's all in the pupil too.


Yeah this is not one of her better looks...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww poor Bailey... that happy little face with a bright red eye kinda scares me lol

Yeh if the cone is doing no harm, I'd leave it on too. Poor love, hopefully it clears up quick so they can see what cause it and there wont be any permanent damage! :hug:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Poor Bailey, please keep us updated.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh my! That would freak me out too! Well, it could have been worse. You could have gotten a definite "This is a terrible thing" answer but you got a wait and see answer. It doesn't sound like they are overly concerned. At least it isn't making her miserable! Don't forget to keep us updated!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Does it look the same today?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Does it look the same today?


Still the same. They did tell me this would take a while to go away. I'm an impatient person when it comes to things like this though so I was REALLY hoping I'd get up and see a difference. No such luck....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, dang. I know what you mean. but I guess when we get a black eye or a bruise it doesn't disappear in a day, so this is probably the same type thing. 

Maybe tomorrow


----------

